# Newbiee



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok. Time has come to get some proper equipment. Snow foam is popular. Whast it all about (apart from seeing cool pics  )

List on what I should buy? (I have no pressure washer yet) but a hose!

Cheers

Sheldon


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Everyone in office says using a pressuure washer will do more damage why doenst it with snowfoam?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I use a pressure washer weekly, and have done so for years with absolutely no damaging effect on the paintwork or wheels...

Sheldon, what are you looking to achieve? I use a vast range of cleaning equipment to achieve different results and below is a shortlist of what I can think of from the top of my head:

General Washing:
Karcher K2.900M Deluxe Pressure Washer
Johnson's Baby Bath (blue bottle)
AutoGlym Shampoo/Conditioner
Turtle Wax Wet 'n' Black Tyre Shine
Microfibre Wash Mitt
Microfibre Cloths for drying (from Costco)
Meguiars Wheel Spoke brush
2 Buckets
"Amit Brush Mk3" (as dubbed by some forum members, a modified dish brush perfect for inner arches and inner wheels, grilles and tyre walls...)

Heavy Duty Washing:
Virosol for wheels
HD Foam Lance with Super Snow Foam (from auto-rea chemicals on ebay)

Detailling:
Megs Smooth Surface Clay Kit
Megs Dual Action Cleaner/Polish (No 83)
Megs Dual Action G220 Polisher
Sonus SFX-1/2/3 6in Pads
AG Intensive Tar Remover

Wax/Sealants:
AG High Definition Wax
Collinite 915 Wax
AG Extra Gloss Protection
Megs NXT2 Liquid Wax

Quick Detailer:
Megs NXT2 Speed Detailer

Interior:
Liquid Leather
Liquid Leather Conditioner
AG Interior Shampoo

Windows:
damp MF Cloths on the interior
RainX on the exterior

Hoover of some sort

I have lots more I use too, but these are the products I really like and can work well with


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

You seem like an expert. Il catch you on msn later i hope 

As you might know I have a broken pelvis etc... so not teh best body in world for spending hours cleaning her,hence liked teh look of snow foam. Just want her to look clean and get some of those tiny paint scratches out.

been looking at getting eth equipment for snowfoam for a while and throught here was the best place to ask which bits to buy?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

If you dont want to spend a fortune on a pressure washer you can get a cheapo one from halfords. If you do you will need the lavor fitment of foam lances.

Clay - meguiars kit does the job
Polish - I like AG super resin polish
Wax - AG high definition wax is very good value!
Alternatively meguiars NXT 2.0 is a good wax but not as durable as the HD wax.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Snowfoam -its just for show/play, not needed.
Power washer is okay, just dont "blast" at the car which results in the crud effectively battering your paints finish.


----------

